# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Chung cư Ecolife Home Phúc Lợi Long Biên

## ailopdiu

Chung cư Ecolife Home Phúc Lợi, Long Biên nằm trong hạ tầng đồng bộ của khu đô thị Việt Hưng, là dự án đầu tiên của Hà Nội đạt chứng chỉ Xanh cho dự án do ngân hàng thế giới trao, căn hộ Ecohome đã cố gắng hoàn thành các chỉ số để đạt được chứng chỉ xanh này như: Bảo vệ biến đổi khí hậu, tiết kiệm năng lượng, nước sạch với tiêu chí tiết kiệm được 20% chi phí so với thông thường.

I. Tổng quan về dự án.
• Tên dự án: Căn hộ Ecohome Phúc Lợi.
• Vị trí: Ô đất CT1 KĐT Việt Hưng, Phường Phúc Lợi, Quận Long Biên, TP Hà Nội.
• Tổng tiện tích đất dự án: 8.142,6 m2.
• Mật độ XD: 40%.
• Chủ đầu tư: Công ty cổ phần đầu tư và thương mại Thủ Đô (Capital House).
• Đơn vị thiết kế: Công ty Cổ phần Tư vấn và Thiết kế Xây dựng ACE.
• Bàn giao căn hộ: Dự kiến tháng 4/2018.
II. Vị trí.
- EcoHome Phúc Lợi nằm tại vị trí ô đất CT1 KĐT Việt Hưng, phường Phúc Lợi, Quận Long Biên, TP Hà Nội, có hạ tầng giao thông phát triển năng động bậc nhất phía Bắc thủ đô.
- Ecohome Phúc Lợi được thiết kế, xây dựng với tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về sử dụng hiệu quả nguồn năng lượng nằm trong quần thể khu vực đã được quy hoạch và đầu tư xây dựng hạ tầng đồng bộ.
- Vị trí thuận lợi nơi cửa ngõ phía Bắc của thủ đô Hà Nội.
- Phía TN tiếp giáp với đường 21m từ QL1B đến khu đô thị Việt Hưng.
- Phía ĐB, TB và ĐN giáp tuyến đường quy hoạch khu vực và khu dân cư hiện hữu, LK với khu đô thị VinHome Riverside với nhiều tiện ích hiện đại, đồng bộ.

III. Các loại chung cư.
- Tổng số căn hộ: 680 căn.
Chung cư Ecohome được cao 22 tầng chia thành 2 block, mỗi block có 17 căn trên 1 sàn, 5 thang máy.
- Các chung cư tại Ecohome có DT từ 46 – 56 – 70 – 78 – 100 – 108 m2 chia thành loại 2PN – 3PN với giá từ dao động 16.3 – 19.6tr/m2.

IV. Tiện ích.
- Tiện ích nội khu: Căn hộ xanh Ecohome đầy đủ tiện ích cho cư dân ở đây: Bể bơi, khu phức hợp thể thao, sân bóng rổ, sân tennis, phòng tập gym, phòng yoga, nhà trẻ, khu đi dạo xanh, café.
- Tiện ích ngoại khu: Gần với công viên xanh do Vinhome xây dựng, hồ câu cá, ngay cạnh là chợ Phúc Lợi, trường học cấp 1, cấp 2, cấp 3, Phúc Lợi chuẩn sao.
Đặc biệt dự án được trao chứng chỉ Xanh.

V. Tiến độ thanh toán – 7 đợt.
- Đặt cọc giữ chỗ chung cư 50 triệu.
- Đợt 1: Ký HĐMB 20% giá trị chung cư.
- Đợt 2: 15%, xây đến tầng 3, dự kiến đến tháng 6 – 2017.
- Đợt 3: 10%, xây đến tầng 10, dự kiến đến tháng 8 – 2017.
- Đợt 4: 10%, xây đến tầng 16, dự kiến đến tháng 9 – 2017.
- Đợt 5: 15% cất nóc, dự kiến đến tháng 11- 2017.
- Đợt 6: 25% nhận nhà dự kiến 15-4-2018.
- Đợt 7: 5% sổ hồng.

chung cư 110 cầu giấy - căn hộ 110 cầu giấy - dự án 110 cầu giấy

----------

